# Afghanistan Charting the Violence



## tomahawk6 (17 Jan 2008)

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2008/01/afghanistan_charting.php



> Afghanistan: Charting the violence in 2007
> By Bill Roggio
> January 13, 2008 1:37 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Dog Walker (17 Jan 2008)

> "Our guys in the east, under Gen. Rodriguez, are doing a terrific job. They've got the [counterinsurgency] thing down pat," Gates said.






			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2008/01/afghanistan_charting.php
> 
> Kunar,………. Khost, Nangarhar, and Paktia provinces, all of which border Pakistan, experience the most Taliban-driven attacks in Afghanistan. Kunar, which borders Pakistan's Bajaur province, an al Qaeda command-and-control hub, is Afghanistan's most dangerous province.



Is the area where the US has the counterinsurgency thing down pat?


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jan 2008)

Kanadahar had the most incidents of any province.





Anti-Government Element incidents.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2008)

Dog Walker said:
			
		

> Is the area where the US has the counterinsurgency thing down pat?



What's one got to do with the other?

Are you insinuating that it wouldn't be EVEN MORE dangerous without the US' counterinsurgency ops occuring there? Your second quote notes that these ARE the MOST dangerous areas. Does saying that infer the US is doing nothing there? How many insurgent attacks have been AVOIDED because of the US' COIN ops in these areas? Possibly hundreds -- you don't know and neither do I; I just know that the US is doing a fine job and I'm willing to respect that. 

Saying that they have something downpat does not mean no incidents occur. It means that they handle and deal with the incidents in an appropriate manner ...


----------



## pbi (19 Jan 2008)

> ... in an attempt to destabilize the Afghan government and force the Western governments to withdraw...




So...has either of these results actually been achieved?

Cheers


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

pbi said:
			
		

> So...has either of these results actually been achieved?
> 
> Cheers



They are sure giving it a try. The hotel attack shook alot folks up in Kabul. The taliban also seem to be focusing their attacks on the ANA as well.


----------

